# Skoda Fabia VRS 'Black Magic' Exterior Detail (Pic Heavy!)



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

*Skoda Fabia VRS 'Black Magic' - My first exterior detail (Pic heavy!)*

Evening all,

This is my first full paint correction detail. As I had a day off yesterday and the weather was looking good, I decided to give the Fabia an exterior detail.

I recently purchased some 17" Audi TT competition wheels and fitted them just before ultimate dubs. I will post up a thread on the wheel restoration soon (they had a little spruce up!).

Prior to the detail I also removed the 'FABIA' badge that was on the tailgate.

I checked the clear coat film builds using a pelt gauge and all readings on each panel were around 30microns.

*Method (Prep): *
Washed the alloy wheels, tyres & arches with APC (4:1 ratio) using various detailing brush and then rinsed.
APC and detailing brush used to get into the shuts.
Snow foamed with valet pro - PH neautral. Left to dwell for 5 minutes then rinsed.
Washed using 2BM, Halfords shampoo & Sonus sheepskin wash mitt.
De-tarred with Autosmart tardis and then rinsed.
Clay using Sonus Ultra Fine Detailing Clay and a shampoo/water mix lube.
Snow foamed with valet pro - PH neautral. Left to dwell for 5 minutes then rinsed.
Washed using 2BM, Halfords shampoo & Sonus sheepskin wash mitt.
Dried using Drying towel.

*Exterior Before:*









-








-








-








-








-








-








-
Local cat's :devil:








-








-








-








-








-








-









*During:*









-








-









*Claying (photos of contaminants picked up on various panels):*









-








-








-








-








-
Time for some new clay!









*Re wash:*









-








-









*Paint inspection and correction:*

All paint correction was achieved using 3M fast cut on a lamb's wool mitt and refined using 3M finesse-it on a 3M waffle pad.

*Defects:*
Bird mess or tree sap etching on roof/bodysides.









-








-









RDS 
RH Body side before:









-









RH Body side after:









-









LH fender before:









-









LH fender during (wet sanded with 1500 and then 3000):









-








-









LH fender after:









-








-








-








-









There was light/medium swirling on most panels.
Before:










After:










*Headlights*
Before:









-









Wet sanded using 1500:









Then wet sanded using 3000:










After:









-









Menzerna IPA wipedown prior to waxing.
Ready for wax :thumb:









-








-








-








-









I then applied a layer of Meguiars #16 Paste Wax. This was applied on a foam applicator pad and buffed off with a Eurow towel.

*Final touches:*
Wheels polished and sealed with FK1000.
Cleaned the glass with 3M glass cleaner. 
Dressed tyres and trim.
Exhaust tip polished using wire wool and autosol.

*Exterior after:*









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









Reflections shots:









-








-









Total time = 10.5 hours (It was a long day!)

Thanks for taking time to read.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

nice car m8 needs slamed though lol and good work


----------



## mike3043 (Mar 28, 2010)

looking very good now. top job.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

EthanCrawford said:


> nice car m8 needs slamed though lol and good work


I know. Its only been lowered 35mm. Cheers


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Love the wheels!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice bud looks very  looks lot better with out the big fabia badge bud


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

-tom- said:


> very very nice bud looks very  looks lot better with out the big fabia badge bud


Cheers mate. Yeah I agree. I nearly removed the 'VRS' badge but decided to leave it on in the end!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great job with the wet sanding, looks awesome!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

mike3043 said:


> looking very good now. top job.





David King said:


> Looks fantastic. Love the wheels!





John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Great job with the wet sanding, looks awesome!


Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Cheers mate. Yeah I agree. I nearly removed the 'VRS' badge but decided to leave it on in the end!


i am in to minds weather to loose my vrs just makes it that bit special :lol: the fabia is far to big need going :lol: ware did u get the wing mirror covers?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

-tom- said:


> i am in to minds weather to loose my vrs just makes it that bit special :lol: the fabia is far to big need going :lol: ware did u get the wing mirror covers?


I'm glad the fabia badge is gone! They are off eBay. I want to get them vinyl wrapped but I can't find anyone local to do it.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> I know. Its only been lowered 35mm. Cheers


to be a good dub needs to be like 135mm haha :lol:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

A few more photos.









-








-








-









And this morning.









-








-


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice job,I know from my own experience what a pain in the **** keeping a black car in mint condition is.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job and I like the wheels contrasting with the black paintwork .


----------



## Tobster (Dec 13, 2007)

looks really good ;D


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Superb job, car looks great, nice idea with the alloys, well done.


----------



## james. (Mar 1, 2010)

Good job mate! Nice use of wet and dry. 

Black VRSs on Comps. just work!


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Great detail and lovely car!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks 'Fab'ulous fella..sorry

How are you finding the Parada's out of curiosity??. I had them on a Megane225 and thought they were woeful in many areas:speechles


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

apart from the mirrors, that's awesome


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there Warren and the 10.5 hours work certainly shows in the final results, top work on the wetsanding and fair play for having a go at that..........:thumb:

Have to say that the TT Comps are a much better suited wheel than the original's and I reckon with a set of coils on there it would look spot on, what colour would you intend to get the mirror's wrapped in then?

Nice spec Fabia as well..........:thumb:

Thanks for sharing.........


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr Concours said:


> Nice job,I know from my own experience what a pain in the **** keeping a black car in mint condition is.





ads2k said:


> Great job and I like the wheels contrasting with the black paintwork .





Tobster said:


> looks really good ;D





ahaydock said:


> Looking good :thumb:





james. said:


> Good job mate! Nice use of wet and dry.
> 
> Black VRSs on Comps. just work!





Jamie_M said:


> Great detail and lovely car!





ALANSHR said:


> Superb job, car looks great, nice idea with the alloys, well done.





nogrille said:


> apart from the mirrors, that's awesome


Thanks for the comments all :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Chris_VRS said:


> Looks 'Fab'ulous fella..sorry
> 
> How are you finding the Parada's out of curiosity??. I had them on a Megane225 and thought they were woeful in many areas:speechles


They seem ok to me. They have only recently gone on.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Baker21 said:


> Nice work there Warren and the 10.5 hours work certainly shows in the final results, top work on the wetsanding and fair play for having a go at that..........:thumb:
> 
> Have to say that the TT Comps are a much better suited wheel than the original's and I reckon with a set of coils on there it would look spot on, what colour would you intend to get the mirror's wrapped in then?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. The TT comps look loads better and I agree I need to get some coils sorted soon!

I might wrap them chrome but I'm not too sure yet.

Yeah its a good spec I just need some leather now.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> top work on the wetsanding and fair play for having a go at that..........:thumb:


My thoughts exactly, I still havn't plucked up the courage to try wet sanding. Top marks on that job mate. :thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing work


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

J3FVW said:


> Amazing work


:thumb:



Franco50 said:


> My thoughts exactly, I still havn't plucked up the courage to try wet sanding. Top marks on that job mate. :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:

Have you got a PTG?


----------



## geordie_21 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for posting the pics, car looks top notch bud.

John


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

geordie_21 said:


> thanks for posting the pics, car looks top notch bud.
> 
> John


No problem. Thanks for the comment :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice detail, massive improvement :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top job. Shame these only came in 5 door, I would be tempted to buy one


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Big Bru said:


> Nice detail, massive improvement :thumb:





colarado red said:


> Top job. Shame these only came in 5 door, I would be tempted to buy one


Cheers. IMO I think they suit 5 doors.


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

fabulous work mate


----------



## Mr_Enigma (May 4, 2010)

Good stuff. Looks like a complete transformation... Thanks for the link.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Mr_Enigma said:


> Good stuff. Looks like a complete transformation... Thanks for the link.


No worries. Thanks Fella :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice matey!!


----------



## SeanCorky (Feb 11, 2009)

How did you get rid of the bird mess/tree sap?

My Black Magic Leon is the same.


----------

